# 5e Discord westmarch server with plenty of games



## DungeonHomie (May 12, 2022)

₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪

*

The Realm of Champions *- _a DND 5e West-Marches server_



ততততততততততততততততততততততততততততততততততততততত

_ Are you looking for an extraordinary DND experience?  Do you want to rp and lose yourself into a unique fantasy world, full of wonders and dangers?  Do you want to be a part of an active and positive dnd community?  Then look no further than the growing West-Marches Discord server, *‘The Realm of Champions’.*_

ততততততততততততততততততততততততততততততততততততততত

*What we have to offer:*

_➴ Very active rp chats.

➵ Buildable player housing.

➶ Incredibly unique down-time mechanics.

➴ Voice only games, solely over roll20.

➵ A unique and balanced magic and mundane item creation system.

➶ Player buildable Inns, Taverns, Workshops, Shops and more.

➴ Player to player Item markets.

➵ Renaissance guns.

➶ All official races, feats, backgrounds and spells. Yes, everything.

➴ Support for new Dms and Players.

➵ Most importantly; plenty of games, especially for lower lv players._

ততততততততততততততততততততততততততততততততততততততত

*What we are looking for:*

Anyone who is new or experienced in playing or DMing!

ততততততততততততততততততততততততততততততততততততততত

*Platforms:

Roll20, Discord voice, DND 5e*

ততততততততততততততততততততততততততততততততততততততত

*The Link *

The Realm of Champions | DISBOARD: Discord Server List

( It's a disboard link so it won’t expire  )

₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪₪


----------

